#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-24
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-25
<dholbach> good morning! :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-26
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good afternoon
<dholbach> highvoltage, hey - get well soon! :)
<highvoltage> I'm fully recovered!
<dholbach> :)
<highvoltage> I think I've adapted to get a 24 hour flu before UDS to build up my anti-bodies
<dholbach> highvoltage, Alberto seems to have the same problem - not sure he's fully recovered yet, though
<czajkowski> highvoltage: wow you got a visa sorted in time :p
<highvoltage> czajkowski: yeah, big improvement on getting it *during* the uds :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-27
<dholbach> Guten Morgen Berlin! :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-10-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-10-26
<manornk> Hi guys, do you know maybe if ubuntu makes partnerships with NGOs, my NGO has one of the goals to spread knowledge about using digital resources.. and so on?
<manornk> ?
